# Why all the animosity toward the 'ZHP' ?



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

It's still just a 330, not a new model, I get it. 

But if someone refers to it as "my ZHP' they get :flame: Relax people.

Won't someone please think of the children?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Because of threads like this


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I don't refer to my car as a ZSP.
> 
> It's as simple as that.


Well maybe you should. But seriously, if I had a non-ZSP 330, I couldn't care less what you called it.

I think I smell a little green monster...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

shizat63 said:


> Well maybe you should. But seriously, if I had a non-ZSP 330, I couldn't care less what you called it.
> 
> I think I smell a little green monster...


people who treat the ZHP as if it's a different model just look dumb.

jealous? I don't think so


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> people who treat the ZHP as if it's a different model just look dumb.
> 
> jealous? I don't think so


 You're just a h8r man!


----------



## Wolfcastle (Feb 11, 2004)

People take it much too seriously about the crap they own. It's a freakin' car.
Having a unique options package, bolt-on mods or a more expensive model doesn't make you a better person deserving special recognition.
At the end of the day you still have to deal with your psychological afflictions with inadequacy and self-loathing.
Don't take it personally. This applies to many folks here.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> You're just a h8r man!


I'm exposed!

I just wish I could have gotten on the ZHP waiting list early enough to get one at MSRP

Now I hear there's an 18 month waiting list


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I'm exposed!
> 
> I just wish I could have gotten on the ZHP waiting list early enough to get one at MSRP
> 
> Now I hear there's an 18 month waiting list


 Yup, you lost out! The wait list is worse than for your Elise!


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

I hesitate to respond as I'm a bit a newb here but . . . I think the question is, are you talking about the ZHP reference in real life among non-enthusiests or are you talking about this on other e46 fanboi lists?

When discussing a particular 3-series amongst a group of people who are knowledgeable and all own or are interested in the 3-series, how does one differentiate it from all the others? color?

#750


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

trikerider said:


> I hesitate to respond as I'm a bit a newb here but . . . I think the question is, are you talking about the ZHP reference in real life among non-enthusiests or are you talking about this on other e46 fanboi lists?
> 
> When discussing a particular 3-series amongst a group of people who are knowledgeable and all own or are interested in the 3-series, how does one differentiate it from all the others? color?
> 
> #750


Good point.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

A few days after Sept 11 I remember an article on the Onion titled "A Shattered Nation Longs To Care About Stupid Bullsh!t Again". It had pictures of Britney Spears, sharks, etc.

I think we have officially reached that point with all you who get offended when reading the ZHP acronym.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

I found the image, but the article is for subscribers. Just google the subject and got for the cached copy


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

*+*







*=* threads discussing 'ZHP-package' 330 vs. 'normal' 330


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

bluetree211 said:


> threads discussing 'ZHP-package' 330 vs. 'normal' 330


:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

ff said:


> The "ZHP" was a huge disappointment, when I was expecting "an M3 with 4 doors, minus the great engine", based on the pre-release marketing material and hype.


You mean you bought a $40k car without a test-drive??? 

I'm almost serious here, but not quite since I did the same. But I test drove a ZSP before and liked it - and if the ZHP was better than that (by whatever amount), then I was sure I was going to like it even more. Heck, I would have bought it for the alcantara interior alone...

But ff, I think they were comparing it to the E36 M3, not the E46 :bigpimp: . And I've owned both, and they're close.

I hope nobody minds that I add the dreaded 3 letter code after my car model, I've been adding option abbreviations since 1998 when I started frequenting the Audi forums. Even if somebody does mind, I hope they get over it 'cos I don't really give a rat's a$$ what they think .

adc
03 330 ZHP
98 A4 1.8TQMSc (figure THIS one out if you can)


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Yes, that's a great suggestion. When I want to know what type of wax to use, I should post saying, "What type of wax do you recommend for my ZSP" Um.. no.
> 
> Hell, why stop there. "What type of wax do you recommend for my CDV-free ZSP with folding rear seat, ski bag, and after-market sway bars." :jack: .


So you would be annoyed if I said...

"Will the 39.2 upgrade fix the stalling problem with my ZHP?" 
"What sways fit my 2004 ZHP?"
"Stay with the OEM short shifter in my ZHP, or go with UUC?"
"Just picked up my new ZHP - What's the best way to take care of the alcantara?"

All these topics are obviously ZHP related and have nothing to do with the non-ZHP.

Obviously if I said "How do I upgrade the NAV in my ZHP" or "Killed an M3 in my ZHP" then I'd be crossing the line. But even if I did say something stupid like that, you have to move on with your life.

EDIT - ok I changed 'offensive' to 'annoyed'


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

shizat63 said:


> I think we have officially reached that point with all you who get offended when reading the ZHP acronym.


You're confused. People are "annoyed" not "offended."


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

elbert said:


> You're confused. People are "annoyed" not "offended."


Done


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The ZHP is a 330 performance package get on with your life already. 

Another ZHP thread... :snooze:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

shizat63 said:


> It's still just a 330, not a new model, I get it.
> 
> But if someone refers to it as "my ZHP' they get :flame: Relax people.
> 
> Won't someone please think of the children?


The 265 HP E90 will end up smoking your ZHP.  I predict you will become annoyed at all the E90 threads. :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

woody underwood said:


> About a half hour ago while mailing some letters a guy in an SMG Benz drove over a big curb looking at my "ZHP"...that alone made the "package" worthwhile.


Hunh?

What's an SMG Benz?

And why do you think your choice of option packages had any effect on someone else's careless driving?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> About a half hour ago while mailing some letters a guy in an SMG Benz drove over a big curb looking at my "ZHP"...that alone made the "package" worthwhile.


Benz has SMG now?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> About a half hour ago while mailing some letters a guy in an SMG Benz drove over a big curb looking at my "ZHP"...that alone made the "package" worthwhile.


Was he your type?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

First you think the animosity is due to jealousy, now it's supposedly because of a nonexistent social life. Bravo! What other reason can you come up with next? Entertain me, apparently I don't have a life.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

: popcorn: One of the most entertaining posts in a long time...


----------



## fpa1974 (Dec 16, 2002)

I hope my opinion comes from a rather neutral pont of view since I do not have an E46 anyway. I drove (currently I drive a 330i ZHP 6 speed as a loaner) the regular sport package ZSP and performance package ZHP both as loaner cars for rather long periods of time while my car was in the shop and autoX all of them (including E46 M3) during dealer organized events and at Spartanburg at the Performance Driving Center.

So my opinion about he 'ZHP' as opposed to the 'ZSP'? It is a definite improvement. Is it huge? No. Can you feel it? You bet on it. Which one I enjoyed more? Definitely the ZHP. The car is a great compromise between performance and daily driving. I like it because BMW did a lot of things (some may say little things) but the sum of those little things makes quite a difference. IMHO and this is guaranteed to be subjective I like the 330i ZHP better than the E46 M3. Steering is more responsive and has more feel, car is lighter, I have the impression the car is balanced better with less understeer than the M version with the stock suspension. Plus you have 4 doors which mean more practical too. Now there is no question about which one is faster (I have the S54 engine in my M coupe and I know what kind of beast that thing can be) but is more like a feel thing.

So let's look at it from the price perspective. People here are saying that you are better off with a base version and get aftermarket. I have to disagree. So you already have different cams, different engine management, different rear end, lighter flywheel, shorter shift linkage, alcantara accents in the interior, the exterior spoilers, side sills etc, more free flowing exhaust, different cluster, higher redline, different suspension, bigger wheels and you think $3900 is too much and aftermarket is better/cheaper? Those who think that way need a reality check and a calculator for those aftermarket mods. Oh yeah did I mention that you have BMW warranty on all these things too?

Anyway sorry for the kindof longish post but I was browsing this board and I have seen this subject beaten to death many times with a lot of misinformation floating around. So I thought I would add my opinion.

Florian


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, Florian, it all depends on what you want. For example, the ZHP actually performs relatively MUCH worse in an SCCA autox due to classing. If you're going to leave the car stock for the street, the ZHP package isn't bad, but if you have any plans on putting a suspension in the car, it REALLY isn't worth it. A good suspension will cost as much as the ZHP package and will make a HUGE performance difference. OTOH, a DSP 330i ZHP is a better package, if you can stomach the extra $4k for 10hp. (You could always backdate the cams into a standard 330, though.)

All 3'ers have better steering response than the E46 M3. The shorter sidewall on the ZHP tires enhances this impression.

It really depends on what you want.


----------



## fpa1974 (Dec 16, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It really depends on what you want.


I agree with you here. I was mainly talking about stock cars, used for daily driving and the occasional fun weekend run to the mountains or autoX. I know that a suspension upgrade is a must if you are serious about autoX-ing. I have a TCK setup on the M coupe and I know it is not cheap but I have a transformed car on my hands now. So yes point taken but from here to saying that the performance package is more of a label than an improvement, I think it is a big leap of judgement.

Florian


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Gentlemen, I didn't want to start a flamefest on the virtues of the 330i Performance Package, aka ZHP. I just wanted to know why people are so concerned about others refering to them as ZHPs. That's all.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

aw sh!t, i only just got over the urge to sell my 330Ci w/ ZHP the last time this dead horse got dragged out of the barn and beaten some more. now, i've once again realized that my car is a worthless, over-hyped, marketing gimmick. maybe i'll sell it and go buy one of these "SMG" Benz's I heard about.


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

ff said:


> Quoting opinions from manufacturer-sponsored (read: bribed) car magazines won't change my mind about the perf pkg (LOL, someone that actually thinks car mags offer unbiased, quality opinions!! :rofl: ). You aiming your equally-*ass*inine slurs won't make me cave in either. Nice try.


After 30-some years of reading Car & Driver and Road & Track, I don't believe every word they print, I don't believe they're perfect and I don't always agree with them, but they are credible and strive to a standard of integrity. I just don't buy the idea that the automotive press is bribed or bought with advertising revenue. If that were true, then GM, Ford and Chrysler would get decent reviews considering how much money they must spend on those annoying cardboard inserts in enthusiast magazines. But, for the most part, they get more than their fair share of criticism.



ff said:


> I already said that it is better than the sport package'ed 330i, but by such a minute amount that it's more marketing glitz than anything. The almighty ZHP owes the vast majority of it marginal handling improvement to the better tires. You _will not _change my mind about this.


I won't try to change you mind. But for those of use who drive ZHP equiped cars, it would be nice if we weren't met with you looking down your nose to ridicule our posts with snide, sarcastic, condescending comments because you disapprove of the enthusiasm with which we write or because someone has breached some unwritten standard of etiquette or because someone isn't as well informed as you are. If you've pitched your tent beside some whirling dervishes, just let 'em whirl.


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The fact that you don't understand how little BMW actually did with the ZHP, or is planning to do with the upcoming "Competition Package" for the E46 M3 seriously undermines your credibility.


I've got a pretty good understanding of what they did with the ZHP and I don't have any illusions about what it is and is not. It is a nicely executed package where BMW exerted a little development effort to make a few tweaks and pulled a few things out of the corporate parts bin to make some enhancements and improvements to an already nice package - where the net result is somewhat greater than the sum of the parts. It's nicely integrated and refined. It isn't an M3 or a separate model; nor is it a Porsche killer.



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> That said, here's what's happened: Early on, a bunch of fool declared that their ZHP is a drastically different car from all other 3'ers and that it is also massively superior. Those of us who actually have a certain amount of knowledge got really annoyed at this lack of comprehension. Our annoyance developed to a whole other level when many ZHP owners decided that any advice that applied to a non-ZHP 3'er did NOT apply to ZHPs. As a result, there is a great deal of residual annoyance that will take years to die off.


There's a lot of idiots on this board and in the world, and I get irked at ignorance, immaturity and car lies too (it seems like an inordinate number of enthusiasts are misinformed and tend to embellish stories). But I don't assume that another man's stupidity gives me license to disparage and embarrass him either. But some people seem bent on being a little sanctimonious toward others, and that attitude doesn't advance the community.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Ashe too said:


> I won't try to change you mind. But for those of use who drive ZHP equiped cars, it would be nice if we weren't met with you looking down your nose to ridicule our posts with snide, sarcastic, condescending comments because you disapprove of the enthusiasm with which we write or because someone has breached some unwritten standard of etiquette or because someone isn't as well informed as you are. If you've pitched your tent beside some whirling dervishes, just let 'em whirl.


Yes, that has been my issue with ff also. And he has so much as stated that he does it to ruffle feathers.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Ashe too said:


> nor is it a Porsche killer.


Beg to differ, I've killed two Porsches with it. :rofl:

adc
ZHP BMW (y'all know what I'm talking about)


----------



## AeroG (May 12, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> It's still just a 330, not a new model, I get it.
> 
> But if someone refers to it as "my ZHP' they get :flame: Relax people.
> 
> Won't someone please think of the children?


You know, I share the same sentiments - I posted something similar (my first post BTW)on e46 Fanatics. I've had a flame suit and a couple of fire extinguishers handy ever since.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

if you're serious about the question, and not just starting a flame war, take a look at these threads:

ZHP at the Car Wash
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79044
(seemingly, the ZHP needs special washing instructions that doesn't apply for other 3 series...)

ZHP outside mirrors
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74821
(seemingly, the ZHP has it's own unique mirrors, seperate from the 3 series...)

ZHP Supplemental Manual
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67987
(the title says it all, no comment.)

ultimately, my opinion only, this board is fairly conservative in nature, we're older, with less patience for childishness, and i think some of the threads about ZHPs are quite childish. just my opinion. do i dislike the car? no. am i jealous or as you put it, have penis envy? (which again, is pretty high on the childish scale) no. but i'm sure that won't suffice. i'll only say that it was available when i purchased my car and declined.


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

ff said:


> No it doesn't.


BMW NA says the 330 does 0-60 in 6.4 and the ZHP equiped car does it in 5.9 (.5 seconds quicker). Car & Driver (the same mag that tested the Saturn) tested a 330 at 6.1 and later *tested* a ZHP equiped 330 at 5.6 (.5 seconds quicker).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Ashe too said:


> BMW NA says the 330 does 0-60 in 6.4 and the ZHP equiped car does it in 5.9 (.5 seconds quicker). Car & Driver (the same mag that tested the Saturn) tested a 330 at 6.1 and later *tested* a ZHP equiped 330 at 5.6 (.5 seconds quicker).


 And others have tested 330s in the 5s as well.

330 0-60 times vary pretty widely.


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> 330 0-60 times vary pretty widely.


As do all cars.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Ashe too said:


> BMW NA says the 330 does 0-60 in 6.4 and the ZHP equiped car does it in 5.9 (.5 seconds quicker). Car & Driver (the same mag that tested the Saturn) tested a 330 at 6.1 and later *tested* a ZHP equiped 330 at 5.6 (.5 seconds quicker).


They also tested a 5-speed manual 330Ci non-ZHP at 5.8 seconds.

July, 2002...
330Ci vs CL-S (it doesn't discuss the numbers and there is no usual chart. I have the original copy so if anyone wants to see it, I can take a pic or something.)


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> :thumbup: The hating starts when ZHP owners start bashing ZSP (I don't care enough to did examples out.) The ZHP may be better (it should be for the money) but you're picking a fight with a larger group of people who as proud of their cars as you are of yours.


Then perhaps the solution to this problem is to come together and bash something else... the m3 for example. We all know now that our 3 series has a quicker wheel than the m car. It's the only way I say.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

allaboutme said:


> Then perhaps the solution to this problem is to come together and bash something else... the m3 for example. We all know now that our 3 series has a quicker wheel than the m car. It's the only way I say.


 this would make sense only if through derision and embarrassment an m3 owner would trade with me...


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> :thumbup: The hating starts when ZHP owners start bashing ZSP (I don't care enough to did examples out.) The ZHP may be better (it should be for the money) but you're picking a fight with a larger group of people who as proud of their cars as you are of yours.


When did this happen and who was the perpetrator?


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

ZSP - $1090
ZHP - $3550

Are the following worth $2460?
-Alcantara
-MTech spoiler
-10HP & 8lb torque
-3.07 differential
-M steering wheel
-18" style 135 wheels
-Imola Red

Hells yeah! :thumbup: 

The ZSP kicks ass, and the ZHP kicks a bit more. Nobody is looking down at the 330i or 325 ZSP. Even if anyone did, it's probably some 16yr old living off daddy's money.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> When did this happen and who was the perpetrator?


Oh enough already...

adc
ZHP Rocks
(which is why I'll put some sways on it)


----------



## AeroG (May 12, 2003)

wag-zhp said:


> AeroG, I noticed the cars that you have listed. Is your G35 a coupe or sedan? Would you be willing to offer a comparison between the G35 and the 330 w/ZHP? The more details the better! :thumbup:


The G is a sport/premium package sedan with the factory aerodynamic kit aka the NISMO kit in the G world. I wouldn't have bought the sedan without it. Now fo "05" Nissan wised up and painted the lower valances, along with a similar air dam to that of the coupe. I need four doors, as I carry extra passengers from time to time. Very basic mods 350Z intake tube with a stillen CAI. It screams and mid to top end is very strong. Handling is somewhat similar to that of an E39 sport package 5 series The car has a linear powr curve more akin to a V8 than a V6. For the money it's hard to beat. I drive approximately 130 miles roundtrip a day. The car was bought new with 23 miles on the odo on March 31, 2003, I now have 53, 400 miles. The only issues I have experienced thus far is a faulty CD player and premature brake rotor wear which Infiniti had to step up to the plate and cover due to consumer complaints. No further problems with premature wear since replacement. Even with some of the interior short comings for the money it's hard to beat. I could flip into something else - but why - the only idiot light I have seen is the fasten seat belt warning. (knocking on wood now).

The 330Ci ZHP - picked it up for the wife - is the sharpest handling Bimmer we have owned coming from 3 E36 3 series (1- 325i, 2-328i sports & an E39 528 Sport). It only has 300 miles so far so I haven't really got on it yet, although I have to fess up I have taken it to 6k twice, but i am trying to be good until 1500 miles. Right now the G will pull the 330. Once the breakin period is done I'll be able to give a better assesment of how the two compare acceleration wise. The interior refinement of 330 is worlds beyond the G. Wifey will be happy she's just came out of a "02" C320 Wagon, although that car had very good acceleration, the handling was soft. So she wanted something sporty - this 330 should fit the bill


----------



## AeroG (May 12, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> 'Twas at least badged as such, though.
> 
> A long time ago, before the internet in fact, European enthusiasts got all hot and bothered about the E30 325i Sport - with a raft of mechanical as well as cosmetic and aerodynamic changes above and beyond the vanilla variety, but still badged "325i" - and no way to indicate to anyone but the cognoscenti exactly how much money they'd spent. Well, it was 1986 .


I remember that car I was in high school at the time. The Euro version was especially hot with the small bumpers, spoilers, and mesh rims :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> ZSP - $1090
> ZHP - $3550
> 
> Are the following worth $2460?
> ...


 I had a similar issue justifying to myself the Sport option on my 318ti. The MRSP for that option was $2,900 (in 1997 dollars) on a car with a base price of $20,999. That package was similar in concept to the ZHP package minus the mechanical tweaks. The package came with a M tuned suspension, leather/cloth manual sport seats. M bumper covers (the front one is an M3 cover), anthracite headliner, 16 inch (in liue of 15 inch) non M wheels, Z-rated tires, and M black side molding with an M logo insert. The rest of the car was identical to a base unit. To me it was the only way I would have bought the car since it improved the looks and perfomance. This was confirmed when I took the car autocrossing and the Sport version was put in a different category from the rest of the 318ti's. When I was a member of a 318ti board I never got attacked for having "wasted" my money on "fluff" or advertising that I owned a 318ti Sport.

I find it very hard to understand that rocks are being thrown at people that chose to spend their money on something that they perceived of value This goes on while we as BMW owners are seen by many in the world as having been brainwashed by BMW's Ultimate Driving Machine marketing campaign and are willing to pay a premiun for our cars, unnecessarily in their view.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> A few days after Sept 11 I remember an article on the Onion titled "A Shattered Nation Longs To Care About Stupid Bullsh!t Again". It had pictures of Britney Spears, sharks, etc.
> 
> I think we have officially reached that point with all you who get offended when reading the ZHP acronym.


I have no problem with people referring to their car as the ZHP. In 3 letters you quickly understand that its a 3-series with an option package that is more than just some power seats and different wheels. The ZHP is a fairly significant package (engine mods, etc.) so why not? BTW, I don't own one but its in the running with an M3 right now for my next vehicle.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

for all y'all with a problem and offended with the ZHP being referred to as such, as well as posts focusing on the ZHP...

relax and realize the car exists and that it is a tribute to BMW's continued drive to evolve its line to handling perfection.

let us ZHP owners have our interest and fun with out being constantly called out.

otherwise, :flipoff:


----------



## seh (Oct 6, 2004)

*318ti Sport and ZHP packages*



LDV330i said:


> To me it was the only way I would have bought the car since it improved the looks and perfomance.


I had the same reaction. I own a 98 318ti Sport, and never considered it to be the same car as the other 318ti versions. It's telling that very few of the 318tis I see on the road are Sport models, just as very few of the 330s I see on the road are ZHPs; most people buying these cars don't want to spend the extra money, and the people who will spend the money are probably already looking at an M3.

As I wrote here recently, I see the ZHP and something like the 318ti Sport package as an easy way for BMW to capture a few more dollars from would-be M3 customers who aren't quite ready to afford the difference.


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

Several thoughts:

1. Much of this argument is based on a flawed premise: if the 330i with ZHP were a "different model" by some universally accepted definition, then its owners could consider themselves superior beings. This "begs the question." That is, it assumes that everyone agrees with the premise and then goes on to argue whether the ZHP is a different model or not. I realize cars are, in fact, status symbols for many people, but if the only distinction is the ability to write a larger check, then the particular car model ceases to matter- what matters is the bottom line on the Monroney sticker. So an M3 trumps a 330, which trumps a 325, but they're all beaten by a 911 which is beaten by a 575, _et cetera_, _ad nauseum_.

2. *BahnBaum* argued that the Z-28 could more correctly considered a new model because the performance difference was greater. I don't agree but, further, would raise the issue of Camaro RSs or SSs, or even Z28 RSs and SSs. These are frequently referred to including the package nomenclature and the RS in particular was strictly an appearance package. My father-in-law had a '73 Z-28 with RS. What do we call that?

3. Ironically, in light of this thread, one of my reasons for buying a 330i with ZHP was that I considered it to be a bit of a Q-ship. That is, most people wouldn't know it was any different, and I didn't have to worry about every high school kid with a modded Civic wantng to race, or attracting the attention of every cop within three blocks. Try that with a 911 or M3. I still get a great car with the best handling this side of an M3, and four doors for my kids to climb in and out. I can get into plenty of trouble with the 235HP I've got, so the "missing" 98 horses don't bother me at all. So all things considered, I guess it suits me just fine if you want to call it "just a 330 with PP."


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

C&D review of the Ci ZHP

http://settledstomach.com/CD_BMW330Ci.wmv


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

I have been away too long...I miss these ZHP threads...or should I say "330 with optional Performance Package" threads.

As a ZHP owner, I actually agree with some non-ZHP owners that there is no need to identify your car as a 330 "ZHP." Do 330 owners with the sport package say "330 ZSP?" And I plead guilty to doing this myself (see my "Main Auto").

The ZHP is just an option package just like any other i.e. cold weather pkg.

FWIW, I added the ZHP option only for the suspension feel. I test drove a 330 with ZSP and there is a difference.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> I had a similar issue justifying to myself the Sport option on my 318ti. The MRSP for that option was $2,900 (in 1997 dollars) on a car with a base price of $20,999. That package was similar in concept to the ZHP package minus the mechanical tweaks. The package came with a M tuned suspension, leather/cloth manual sport seats. M bumper covers (the front one is an M3 cover), anthracite headliner, 16 inch (in liue of 15 inch) non M wheels, Z-rated tires, and M black side molding with an M logo insert. The rest of the car was identical to a base unit. To me it was the only way I would have bought the car since it improved the looks and perfomance. This was confirmed when I took the car autocrossing and the Sport version was put in a different category from the rest of the 318ti's. When I was a member of a 318ti board I never got attacked for having "wasted" my money on "fluff" or advertising that I owned a 318ti Sport.
> 
> I find it very hard to understand that rocks are being thrown at people that chose to spend their money on something that they perceived of value This goes on while we as BMW owners are seen by many in the world as having been brainwashed by BMW's Ultimate Driving Machine marketing campaign and are willing to pay a premiun for our cars, unnecessarily in their view.


And my 95 318ti Club Sport came with a Supplemental Owner's Manual...that will probably keep this thread going a little longer! Other than being insulted by some yahoo in CA, this has been fun reading.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Awesome video! :thumbup: Makes me miss my car even more... 

PS the exhaust on the performance package sounds so awesome- does anyone know exactly what is different on the exhaust offered on this package compared to a standard 330? I know the tips are different, but there's got to be something else :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JAWJr said:


> Awesome video! :thumbup: Makes me miss my car even more...
> 
> PS the exhaust on the performance package sounds so awesome- does anyone know exactly what is different on the exhaust offered on this package compared to a standard 330? I know the tips are different, but there's got to be something else :dunno:


One noticable thing is it doesn't have the little flap that opens and closes... that and the tips you mentioned seem like pretty much the only immediately visible difference. I think the resonators are a little different too.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> One noticable thing is it doesn't have the little flap that opens and closes... that and the tips you mentioned seem like pretty much the only immediately visible difference. I think the resonators are a little different too.


you mean this?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

BloodRedHog said:


> I have been away too long...I miss these ZHP threads...or should I say "330 with optional Performance Package" threads.
> 
> As a ZHP owner, I actually agree with some non-ZHP owners that there is no need to identify your car as a 330 "ZHP." Do 330 owners with the sport package say "330 ZSP?" And I plead guilty to doing this myself (see my "Main Auto").
> 
> ...


HOG! How you doing? What have you been up to lately?

(sorry -- apparent high :jack: warning)


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

shizat63 said:


> you mean this?


Yep.


----------

